# Tennessee Bourbon BBQ.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Tennessee Bourbon BBQ.

One pint of your favorite cheap Bourbon, the darker the better.
(Don't use Jack Daniels unless you like a burned flavor!)
In a double boiler, render the Bourbon down to about 3/4ths.
add:
1/2 tablespoon of salt.

1/4 tablespoon black pepper.

1/2 tablespoon red pepper or double if you only have flakes.

1/2 a stick of actual butter.

1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons of brown sugar.

1/2 to a full tablespoon of minced garlic, use your own judgement. 1/2 is best on pork or chicken, full for beef or venison.

1 tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, I use the cheap stuff.

Bring to a full simmer and add two cans of tomato paste, continue to simmer five minutes and remove from heat. when cool, store in a mason jar and shake well before use!
THERE. ONE MORE SECRET I WON'T TAKE TO MY GRAVE!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a winner. Although we seldom BBQ anymore will keep this in mind.:wave:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Put some on eggs or regular fried goods. its a pretty much ANYTHING sauce, my brother puts the brown mustard version on fries as it kind of tastes like a more sour Heinz 57


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I am always looking for new recipes to try so thank you for sharing! When first reading thru my thoughts were, if I like it, can it be canned? Yep. . Without prob  I'm such a canning dork.


----------

